# [SOLVED] Wie Zattoo zum Laufen bringen?

## buggybunny

Hey ho,

ich würde gerne zattoo unter gentoo nutzen.

Aktuell scheint es dafür ja 2 Installationsmöglichkeiten zu geben:

1.) Overlay

-> Es gibt ein ebuild für zattoo im Sunrise Overlay

Nun gibt es aber mit

```
emerge -pv zattoo-bin
```

2 Probleme:

1.a)

Die "Fetch Restriction" von portage:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Man muss auf der Seite angemeldet sein für einen Download. Melde ich mich aber da an, sehe ich  aber lediglich ein rpm, ein deb und tgz-Paket.

Das war's.

Wie soll das dann über Portage funktionieren?

1.b) bug #197037

 *Quote:*   

> # Breaks media-video/ffmpeg (bug #197037)
> 
> # because it installs precompiled junk to /usr/lib
> 
> 

 

Laut hier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178918

ist dieser Bug auch noch nicht gelöst und ich würde mir äußerst ungerne irgendeinen Müll nach /usr/lib installieren.

2. Manuelle Installation über das tgz-Paket)

Das hat mich einige Zeit gekostet. Sprich 

-> tgz gezogen, ausgepackt und entsprechend nach /usr/share verschoben

-> Libraries nachinstalliert

-> Symlinks usw. gesetzt um bloß nichts am laufenden System zu ändern.

Die derzeitige Installation sieht so aus:

```
ls -al /usr/share/zattoo_player/

total 84

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  4096 2008-01-27 18:03 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 2008-02-03 21:04 ..

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root  4096 2008-01-27 18:03 Data

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2008-01-27 18:03 glade

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 62754 2008-01-27 18:03 License.txt
```

und die libs

```
ls -al /tmp/usr/lib/zattoo/

total 8

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-01-27 23:20 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-02-03 21:05 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 2008-01-27 23:02 libavformat.so.50 -> /usr/lib/libavformat.so.51

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   40 2008-01-27 23:04 libcurl.so.3 -> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libcurl.so.3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 2008-01-27 23:19 libgssapi_krb5.so.2 -> /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   36 2008-01-27 22:36 libgtkembedmoz.so.0d -> /usr/lib/xulrunner/libgtkembedmoz.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   20 2008-01-27 22:38 libgtkembedmoz.so.1 -> libgtkembedmoz.so.0d

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30 2008-01-27 22:37 libmozjs.so.0d -> /usr/lib/xulrunner/libmozjs.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   14 2008-01-27 22:38 libmozjs.so.1 -> libmozjs.so.0d

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   25 2008-01-27 23:01 libnspr4.so.0d -> /usr/lib/nspr/libnspr4.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   24 2008-01-27 23:01 libplc4.so.0d -> /usr/lib/nspr/libplc4.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   25 2008-01-27 22:56 libplds4.so.0d -> /usr/lib/nspr/libplds4.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30 2008-01-27 22:39 libxpcom.so.0d -> /usr/lib/xulrunner/libxpcom.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   28 2008-01-27 23:20 libxul.so.0d -> /usr/lib/xulrunner/libxul.so

```

Zu guter Letzt:

```
/usr/bin/zattoo_player
```

Leider klappt das nicht, starte ich zattoo mittels:

```
zattoo_player
```

kommt nur:

```
zattoo_player: /usr/lib/zattoo/libcurl.so.3: no version information available (required by zattoo_player)

zattoo_player: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: no version information available (required by zattoo_player)

zattoo_player: Symbol `mov_demuxer' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking

02:20:59 PM 02/04/2008 [MSG]    Current locale is en_US.UTF-8

02:20:59 PM 02/04/2008 [MSG]    Welcome to Zattoo (3.0.8.9191)

02:20:59 PM 02/04/2008 [MSG]    Further log messages will be written to /home/buggybunny/.Zattoo/Data/logs/zattoo.debuglog
```

Und im genialen Logfile steht nur:

```
02:20:59 PM 02/04/2008 [MSG]    Welcome to Zattoo (3.0.8.9191)

02:21:00 PM 02/04/2008 [MSG]    OpenGL Info:

02:21:00 PM 02/04/2008 [MSG]    GL_RENDERER = GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2

02:21:00 PM 02/04/2008 [MSG]    GL_VERSION = 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.19

02:21:01 PM 02/04/2008 [MSG]    closed channel

```

Als root (testweise nur natürlich) gestartet passiert genau das gleiche mit identischer Fehlermeldung.

Hat also 

1.) jemand eine Idee wie man zattoo zum Laufen bringt

oder kennt

2.) eine gute Alternative dafür unter gentoo?Last edited by buggybunny on Tue Feb 05, 2008 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

1a) Das tgz Paket sollte die Quellen beinhalten und deshalb das Richtige für das Ebuild sein.

Tobi

----------

## schachti

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man muss auf der Seite angemeldet sein für einen Download. Melde ich mich aber da an, sehe ich  aber lediglich ein rpm, ein deb und tgz-Paket.
> 
> Das war's.
> ...

 

Über das .tgz, so wie es auch im ebuild steht. Auch ein 

```
emerge zattoo-bin
```

 sollte Dir sagen, welche Datei heruntergeladen werden muss (zumindest ist das bei sun-jdk so).

----------

## buggybunny

Ok, 

aber aufgrund von

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.b) bug #197037
> 
> Quote:
> ...

 

ist mir das eben ziemlich suspekt und Bug-Status ist ja auf:

Leave as REOPENED   

Hat denn jemand von euch zattoo mittels sunrise-ebuild laufen und kann bestätigen, das es mit

 *Quote:*   

> # Breaks media-video/ffmpeg (bug #197037)
> 
> # because it installs precompiled junk to //usr/lib

 

keine Probleme gibt?

----------

## schachti

Eine mögliche Lösung steht doch im von Dir genannten Bugreport:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No need to use LD_LIBRARY_PATH tricks.  Seems like removing /usr/lib/zattoo
> 
> from /etc/ld.so.conf and running ldconfig still keeps zattoo happy, because the
> ...

 

----------

## buggybunny

Hmmm, 

ok, ich hab jetzt meine "eigenen" zattoo-Versuche wieder entfernt und das ebuild probiert.

Leider hab ich hier noch ein Problem:

Das ebuild ist sehr kurz:

```
cat /usr/local/layman/sunrise/media-tv/zattoo-bin/zattoo-bin-3.0.8.9191.ebuild
```

```
 

# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

MY_P=${PN/-bin}-${PV}

DESCRIPTION="live TV via Internet"

HOMEPAGE="http://zattoo.com/"

SRC_URI="http://download.zattoo.com/${MY_P}-i386.tgz"

LICENSE="Zattoo"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

#NOTE: As there is no real documentation, I don't know

#      exactly what dependancies are needed.

#      These are just the ones I came across:

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=">=sys-libs/glibc-2.4

        x11-libs/gtkglext

        net-libs/libgssglue

        app-crypt/mit-krb5

        gnome-base/libgnome

        gnome-base/libgnomeui

        media-libs/alsa-lib

        net-dns/libidn

        net-libs/xulrunner

        net-www/netscape-flash

        dev-libs/nspr

        dev-libs/openssl"

RESTRICT="fetch mirror strip"

QA_TEXTRELS="usr/lib/zattoo/*"

S=${WORKDIR}/dist

src_install() {

        dobin usr/bin/zattoo_player usr/bin/zattood

        insinto /usr/lib/zattoo

        doins usr/lib/zattoo/*

        insinto /usr/share/zattoo_player

        doins -r usr/share/zattoo_player/*

        domenu usr/share/applications/zattoo_player.desktop

        dosym /usr/lib/xulrunner/libgtkembedmoz.so /usr/lib/zattoo/libgtkembedmoz.so.0d

        dosym /usr/lib/xulrunner/libmozjs.so /usr/lib/zattoo/libmozjs.so.0d

        dosym /usr/lib/nspr/libnspr4.so /usr/lib/zattoo/libnspr4.so.0d

        dosym /usr/lib/nspr/libplc4.so /usr/lib/zattoo/libplc4.so.0d

        dosym /usr/lib/nspr/libplds4.so /usr/lib/zattoo/libplds4.so.0d

        dosym /usr/lib/xulrunner/libxpcom.so /usr/lib/zattoo/libxpcom.so.0d

        dosym /usr/lib/xulrunner/libxul.so /usr/lib/zattoo/libxul.so.0d

        dosym /opt/netscape/plugins/flashplayer.xpt /usr/lib/zattoo/flashplayer.xpt

        dosym /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/zattoo/libflashplayer.so

}

```

Nun bin ich folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

```
 mv zattoo-3.0.8.9191-i386.tgz /usr/portage/distfiles/
```

Dann installiert:

```
ebuild /usr/local/layman/sunrise/media-tv/zattoo-bin/zattoo-bin-3.0.8.9191.ebuild install
```

```
 

 * zattoo-3.0.8.9191-i386.tgz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking zattoo-3.0.8.9191-i386.tgz ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking zattoo-3.0.8.9191-i386.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/zattoo-bin-3.0.8.9191/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/zattoo-bin-3.0.8.9191/work/dist ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-tv/zattoo-bin-3.0.8.9191

>>> Install zattoo-bin-3.0.8.9191 into /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/zattoo-bin-3.0.8.9191/image/ category media-tv

>>> Completed installing zattoo-bin-3.0.8.9191 into /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/zattoo-bin-3.0.8.9191/image/
```

Tja, nun fliegt das ganze Geraffel wie oben steht in 

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/zattoo-bin-3.0.8.9191/image/
```

rum, was natürlich nicht so dolle ist.

Klar könnte ich das jetzt selber rüberkopieren, aber das muss doch auch per ebuild gehen, oder?

Was hab ich hier vergessen?

----------

## firefly

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> Hmmm, 
> 
> ok, ich hab jetzt meine "eigenen" zattoo-Versuche wieder entfernt und das ebuild probiert.
> 
> Leider hab ich hier noch ein Problem:
> ...

 

wiso nicht per emerge zatto-bin? Nur weil es als testing für (~)x86 markiert ist?

----------

## schachti

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tja, nun fliegt das ganze Geraffel wie oben steht in 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Falls Du es manuell per ebuild machen möchtest, fehlt noch ein

```

ebuild /usr/local/layman/sunrise/media-tv/zattoo-bin/zattoo-bin-3.0.8.9191.ebuild qmerge

```

Aber wie firefly schon schreibt kannst Du dann auch ganz normal emerge verwenden.

----------

## Max Steel

Was macht emerge anders als Ebuild damit man ebuild verwendet?

Einfach dein ebuild in ein eigenes Overlay geschoben und geschaut das er dieses Ebuild baut und installiert.

----------

## schachti

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Einfach dein ebuild in ein eigenes Overlay geschoben und geschaut das er dieses Ebuild baut und installiert.

 

Dem Pfad nach zu urteilen liegt es bei ihm schon ihm layman-Overlay, da braucht er noch nicht mal irgendwas zu verschieben.   :Wink: 

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> wiso nicht per emerge zatto-bin? Nur weil es als testing für (~)x86 markiert ist?

 

Hab's jetzt so installiert wie von dir vorgeschlagen ... :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls Du es manuell per ebuild machen möchtest, fehlt noch ein
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Ah, vielen Dank, "man ebuild" und "man 5 ebuild" stehen schon auf meinem Hausaufgabenzettel....

Ok, zattoo läuft jetzt soweit, wenn auch mit häufigen Abstürzen ohne auch mal was in die Logs zu schreiben.

Ich danke allen für die Hilfe!

----------

